# Egg Share Nottingham Care



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 

I have my Egg Share meeting with Bev very soon and just wondered if you could tell me what to expect? 

I also wondered whether, if accepted, you are allowed to write a letter to the couple you are donating to and to the possible child/ren. I think if I was a recipient it would be nice to know some background into the person who has given an egg. I dont mean anything lovey dovey but perhaps area of work, one of three children etc, my fertility journey, reasons for donating and hope it works for you etc. 

I realise some recipients will not want that to happen and I am ok with that, I just thought that it could perhaps be left on file should they want to read it? 

Many thanks 

A xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Anna im with Care at notts too and Bev is soooo nice. She will run through all the tx with you and also make sure that you want to go ahead with ES. And she will also do blood tests for you ( your dh will need them and if you wanna save some money coz he has to pay for his get him to be a blood donor and give a pint of blood. they will acccept that   ) Once you have seen her you will then get a letter for a scan and counselling and then after counselling you will see the cons. You will be given lots of paper work to go through and sign and in there will be a green form where you can write to your recip and tell her what you like as long as it doesnt identify you and there will be one for the child too. I put on mine my hobies, why i became a donor and that i already have children.
Hope that helps ya if ya need any more info ust let me know.
Good luck hun

luv sally x x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks so much Sally.

Started writing bits and bobs down last night and cried at it all!!!!  I just hope I get accepted and hope everyone involved gets their BFPs.

Good luck for your DRing!!

x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quickie,only just seen your post

I was with Care Notts and they were fab on both cycles we had. We wrote a good luck card to our recipients,I hope it helped them a little witht he difficult process if you know what I mean .

Loads of luck for your tx

Kelly x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Kelly and thanks for your reply.

Bev was just lovely.  And said a card was fine and she would pass it on.

Oh Harry and Lilly are just gorgeous...hope I am as lucky as you.

Once again thanks for your reply x


----------

